# upgraded amps ftom japan! how is the work on these?



## jasonjordan584 (Apr 27, 2009)

Pics!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2015)

no pics


----------



## jasonjordan584 (Apr 27, 2009)

Pics up


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

crappy pics....cant enlarge them.


----------



## jasonjordan584 (Apr 27, 2009)

I know can't doownload the files!!!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Get a photobucket account. Post the link from there.


----------



## jasonjordan584 (Apr 27, 2009)

New pics check out the caps!!!!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Seriously??? You can replace Caps but can't open a Free Photobucket account so we can actually see them? The pics in the attachment are still super small, for looking at that kind of detail.


----------



## jasonjordan584 (Apr 27, 2009)

No I didn't do it. I order a lot of stuff from Japan I will just wait till they get here to post pic of the actual amps.


----------

